# Weck Jars



## Iluminada (May 15, 2014)

I am so in love with the Weck Mini Mold Jars. https://secure.cnchost.com/weckjars.com/productsDetail.php?category=6

My only problem is the logo on the product. The logo on the lid is not the concern as that is where I am going to put the label. My problem is the logo on the actual jar. :-( You can't tell by the picture in the link that I posted but when I look at other images online I can see the logo on the jars. 

Anybody know of another company that makes similar products without any logo?


----------



## neeners (May 15, 2014)

are you talking about the weck logo?  why is that a problem?  isn't it like using mason jars with mason still etched on the glass?


----------



## Iluminada (May 15, 2014)

neeners said:


> are you talking about the weck logo?  why is that a problem?  isn't it like using mason jars with mason still etched on the glass?



It is etched on the jar. It's on the sides and lid. Lid is not the problem as it will be covered up. I emailed Weck to see if it was on the mini mold jar 
(it did not look like it in the picture) and this is what they sent:

"Yes the logo is imposed on the lid and jar as it is their registered trade mark and must be on it because it is food container"


----------



## Iluminada (May 15, 2014)

neeners said:


> are you talking about the weck logo?  why is that a problem?  isn't it like using mason jars with mason still etched on the glass?



I understand what you mean now. That it does not say "mason". But really would like to have something without the actual weck on the actual jar. If it was on the bottom of the jar, I would be okay with that too.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 15, 2014)

What are you planning on making in them?  I have several and use them for storage of dry goods in my pantry.


----------



## Ellacho (May 15, 2014)

Those are really pretty. Never knew about Weck jars, only Mason's.  I am also wondering what you will be putting in jars . 

Soy candles?


----------



## Iluminada (May 15, 2014)

I am thinking about balms, sugar scrubs and the sort. Would like to have several in a kit to create sort of a spa kit.

I got the idea from here. http://liagriffith.com/printable-labels-for-a-homemade-and-natural-spa-kit/


----------



## Iluminada (May 15, 2014)

Iluminada said:


> I am thinking about balms, sugar scrubs and the sort. Would like to have several in a kit to create sort of a spa kit.
> 
> I got the idea from here. http://liagriffith.com/printable-labels-for-a-homemade-and-natural-spa-kit/



Also the idea came before I was the above site. Martha Stewart had something similar on her site awhile ago and my search for a simialir jar hit a dead end. But when I saw the above site it renew my interest.


----------



## Alprinceton (May 15, 2014)

Ikea has jars:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20227984/

But they are not half as classy as Weck jars.

I wouldn't mind having the Weck logo on the sides. I like the strawberry.

But for me Weck jars are childhood memories. Canned fruit at Grandma's house


----------



## reinbeau (May 15, 2014)

Iluminada said:


> I am thinking about balms, sugar scrubs and the sort. Would like to have several in a kit to create sort of a spa kit.
> 
> I got the idea from here. http://liagriffith.com/printable-labels-for-a-homemade-and-natural-spa-kit/


Well, really, as mentioned, it's no different than a Mason jar (some of them have logos on them) and you could use it as a selling feature, when they're finished, they have a nice high quality storage jar.


----------



## neeners (May 15, 2014)

i agree with those who say it's a good selling point.  the only place I've seen these jars sold is William Sonoma, which...is quite fancy.  i know as a consumer, it could be a great selling point.


----------

